# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Behgjet Pacolli, President i ri i Kosovës

## Prishtina.C

Lajmi i fundit: PDK-ja pajtohet që Behgjet Pacolli të zgjedhet president







I plotësuar) Para pak minutash ka përfunduar takimi i Këshillit Drejtues të PDK-së në të cilën është debatuar çështja e koalicionit mes PDK-së dhe AKR-së. Siç bëhet e ditur Këshilli Drejtues ka marrë vendim që posti i Presidentit t'i takojë AKR-së, përkatësisht Behgjet Pacollit. Këtë njoftim e ka bërë të ditur para medieve nënkryetari i PDK-së, Hajredin Kuçi. Ai nuk ka dhënë detaje se kur do të zyrtarizohet kjo marrëveshje por ai ka thënë se PDK-ja do t'i mbajë dy postet e tjera institucionale , atë të kryeministrit dhe të kryeparlamentarit. Nënkryetari Kuçi ka bërë të ditur se ata do të bëjnë marrëveshje edhe me partitë e minoriteteve dhe me Listën "Dr. Ibrahim Rugova".

----------


## fisniku-student

Mendimi im eshte se kesaj here mund te kerkohet nje drit ne fund te tunellit per Kosoven, sepse deri tash ka mbreteru nje tradite deshtuesish dhe me kete freski qe mund ta sjell pervoja biznesore e sukseshme e Pacollit, mund te shpresojm se me ne fund do kemi nje shtet me ndryshe se deri tani.

Me pacollin president priten kryesisht keto dy gjera: 

*1. Njohje te shumta te pavarsis se kosove*s, sepse tash Pacolli mund ta ushtroj dukshem ndikimin e tij ne shum shtete te botes, deri tash pothuajse Ministria e Jashtme i ka takuar Pacollit sepse shumica e njohjeve jan realizuar me ndihmen e pacollit. Mirpo kesaj here kete ndikim mund ta ushtroj si president i kosoves ne menyre direkte dhe jo më si bisnesmen.

Si premtin elektoral i pacollit ka  qen se brenda mandatit te tij *kosova do jet ne OKB*

*2. Priten investime te jashtme*: duke pasur parasysh qe pacolli ka nje reputacion te madh ne tregtin boterore, mund te besojm qe do ti ftoj exluzivisht shum bisnesmen nga e gjith bota qe te investojn ne kosove. 

Pacolli gjat fushates zgjedhore ka premtuar rreth *30.000 vende pune brenda mandatit.
*
E shof kete qeveri nje revolucion kundrejt tradites deshtuese te preiudhes se pas luftes.

----------


## Prishtina.C

Urime Mister President Behgjet Pacolli

----------


## Disa

Na paska marr pusi.

----------


## master2006

Nje lajm i mire. Uroj qe z.Pacolli te vazhdoj me punen e tij te suksesshme, tashme ne rruge institucionale. Une nuk jam perkrahes i qeverise Thaqi, mirepo gjithnje kam qene pro qe z.Pacolli te jete President.

----------


## Prishtina.C

Pajtohem plotesisht me ty "fisniku-student"

Perveq tejerash me ne fund ne historin e shqiptarve do te kemi nje President te Dinjitetshem e reprezentative sic esht Behgjet Pacolli nje nejeri me renome botreore me miq ne ter boten

----------


## DYDRINAS

Megjithese jam kunder nje personi te tille ne kete post, prap se prap me mire ai se sa Jakupat & Co.

I uroj z.Pacolli qe te jete nje president modern e te veproje kurdohere ne perputhje me ligjet e Kosoves.

----------


## Prishtina.C

> Na paska marr pusi.



Pse o Disa ky esht lajmi me i mire pas pamvarsis se kosoves shoku i mir me shok shume  Behgjet Pacolli pervec se esht vet nje Multi Miliarder ky ka edhe qindra Miliarder mbrapa tije te cilet ne nje fare forme dotisjell te investojn ne kosove qoft edhe per hater te tije .

----------


## goldian

mu me pelqen kjo zgjedhje se mendoj eshte nje figure e nderuar e ka bere shume per shqipetaret
gjithsesi ju qe jeni me ne brendesi te gjerave i dini me mire punet

----------


## Prishtina.C

Këshilli i PDK pranon: Pacolli President, nesër marrëveshja






Ka marrë fund faza e negociatave për kuoaliconin dhe presidentin e ardhshëm të Kosovës. Ai do të jetë biznesmeni dhe kryetari i AKR-së, Behxhet Pacolli. 
Këshilli Drejtues i PDK-së pas një mbledhje maratonë konfirmoi se marrëveshja është arritur që Pacolli të jetë president. 
Këshilli ka vendosur që të pranohet oferta e AKR-së ndërsa presidenti do ti takojë AKR-së dhe ajo do të zyrtarizohet ditët e ardhshme.
Pas përfundimit të mbledhjes, nënkryetari i PDK-së, Hajredin Kuçi ka thënë se dy pozitat e tjera qendrore, të kryeministrit dhe kryetarit të Kuvendit të Kosovës, do ti takojnë PDK-së. Në koalicionin e ardhshëm do jenë edhe minoritetet dhe Lista Ibrahim Rugova. 

http://www.lajmifundit.com/lajmet/nd...er-marreveshja

----------


## Prishtina.C

PDK pranon që Pacolli të jetë president



Këshilli Drejtues i PDK-së, pas një takimi që ka përfunduar para pak çastesh, ka marrë vendim që të hyhet në koalicion me AKR-në, ku posti i peridentit të Kosovës do ti takojë kryetarit të AKR-së, Behxhet Pacolli, ndërsa posti i kryeministrit dhe ai i kryetarit të Kuvendit do ti takojnë PDK-së.


http://kosovapress.com/ks/beta/?cid=1,2,121355

----------


## fisniku-student

Ne kosove me ndihmen e sherbimeve sekrete te partive te medha jan thurr qindra shpifje kundrejt pacollit, nder keto shpifje ishin keto: Pacolli eshte pro rus dhe anti amerikan, Pacolli do ta bej kosoven pron biznesore te tij etj etj.

*Frika e partive te medha ndaj pacollit*

Partit e medha jan munduar me cdo kusht qe pacollit te mos ja japin rastin te deshmohet, sepse kan besuar se nese i jepet rasti qe te deshmohet pacollit, kan per ti humbur zgjedhjet ne te ardhmen, keshtu qe ne cdo zgjedhje ia kan vjedhur votat dhe kan shpifur me ndihmen e mjeteve te informimit kunder pacollit.

----------


## Prishtina.C

PDK E BËN BEHGJET PACOLLIN PRESIDENT REPUBLIKE





Udhëheqësia e PDK-së ka bërë të ditur se ka hequr dorë nga kërkesa që të mbajë për vete postin e presidentit të Republikës, duke hapur rrugën që Behgjet Pacolli i AKR-së ta marrë postin, në kuadër të ndërtimit të koalicionit të ri....
Postuar: 07:34:56 / 14.02.2011

http://www.rtklive.com/

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Une per shembull do te isha pro qe Paçolli te behej president.
Jam i mendimit qe, sa me i pasur te jete kreu, aq me pak mundesi ka te korruptohet.
Po te hidhej ne sondazh, te pakten kush di, do ta votonte ose e kunderta, por sidoqofte eshte nje personazh shume interesant, qe kur erdh ne Itali e u martua me Anen dhe kur  u implikua ne "rashen geit" ( e shqiperuar )..., por eshte nje njeri shume i pasur dhe me aftesi, ku hap horizonte per patriotet e tij.
Ne fund te gjithe udheheqesit ne Evrope jane pak a shume te lidhur me organizata dhe grupe te "dyshimta" kush do e i emerton sipas qejfit, mafioze, por qe jane te fuqishme. :Lulja3:

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Edhe mund të ndodhë kjo,por mos mendoni se zgjedhja e Z. Pacollit do të krijojë instiutucione të qëndrueshme ,me duar të pastërta dhe të afta për të luftuar krimin  në R. e kosovës...
Ka shumë mundësi reale që propozimi i PDK dhe aleatëve të saj potencal;-AKR dhe minoritetet,të mos kalojë në Kuvend,duke pasur parasyshë kundërtshtitë brenda PDK-së për këtë kandidaturë,animozitetit që krijon ky emër te shumë njerzë në Kosovë dhe vërejtjeve shumë serioze drejtuar tij edhe nga shumë miqë ndërkombëtarë.
Unë do thosha se e gjithë kjo lojë e kohëve të fundit ,ishte thjeshtë një theatro për gjoja "vështërsitë" parimore e programore që kanë Thaçi e Pacolli rreth krijimit të qeverisë,pas telenovelës shumë të tejdukshme që luajtën këta akterë gjatë gjithë këtyre viteve,e sidomos gjatë kohës pas dorëheqjes apo shkarkimit të F. Sejdiu,kur Pacolli e "nderoi" Thaçin, dhe një ditë me diell vjeshte ,mori mundimin dhe kërkoji "rrëzimin" e tij..,sepse paten mbetur bash pykë,siç themi ne këndej kah Kosova.!
Pas ktyre zgjedhjeve të imponuara nga një sërë faktorësh të brendëshem dhe të jashtëm,e ku treguam fytyren e vërtetë të "demokracisë më të mirë e më funksionale në Ballkan",siç ka dëshirë të lavdohet Thaçi,kemi vetëm legalizimin e të "drejtës" së të fortëve të Kosovës për të vjedhur legalisht,mashtruar dhe kërcnuar votues e popull të Kosovës,në emër të "demokracisë" putiniste të Thaçit me kompani.
Pacolli në gjithë këtë zallamahi,është një palaço interesxhi,që ka mision ta mbështes Thaçin sa të mundet,me çka ka;-votë në parlament,para e lidhje me putina e medvedeva të serbisë e rusisë,e për kundërshpërblim -helbete edhe mund të fitojë edhe ndonjë tendere të tipit Pallati i Shtypit,i cili në kushte të njejta me 2004 kishte kushtuar 10 milionë,ndërsa me 2008,kur të njejtin e fitoi i madhi Pacoll,ishte hiç më pak se 15 milionë euro....
Nejse,këto çështje (parash),edhe mund të jenë cikrrime..,karshi inetersave madhore që ka Thaçi me Pacollin,sidomos në relacionet me Beogradin...
Thaçi ka një avantazh me këtë kombinim...
Pacolli është i pa havale me miqët e vet në Beograd , Moskë,Kazakistan....

Nuk është pak kjo,kur dihet se në çfarë "hasmërie parimor" është Thaçi...!

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

PDK e bën Behgjet Pacollin president republike


Udhëheqësia e PDK-së ka bërë të ditur se ka hequr dorë nga kërkesa që të mbajë për vete postin e presidentit të Republikës, duke hapur rrugën që Behgjet Pacolli i AKR-së ta marrë postin, në kuadër të ndërtimit të koalicionit të ri....
Postuar: 07:34:56 / 14.02.2011
Memli Krasniqi nga PDK deklaroi se pritet shumë shpejt formalizimi i marrëveshjes për koalicion.

----------


## Disa

> Pse o Disa ky esht lajmi me i mire pas pamvarsis se kosoves shoku i mir me shok shume  Behgjet Pacolli pervec se esht vet nje Multi Miliarder ky ka edhe qindra Miliarder mbrapa tije te cilet ne nje fare forme dotisjell te investojn ne kosove qoft edhe per hater te tije .


Pse ky eshte pro Rus.

Ne kete qeveri me shum ka shkie e rus se sa shqipetar:P

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

AAAA boll mir gimshes ju paska ba qefi se ndoshta i ndihmon me ju vnu shami grave,

----------


## Prishtina.C

> Ne kosove me ndihmen e sherbimeve sekrete te partive te medha jan thurr qindra shpifje kundrejt pacollit, nder keto shpifje ishin keto: Pacolli eshte pro rus dhe anti amerikan, Pacolli do ta bej kosoven pron biznesore te tij etj etj.
> 
> *Frika e partive te medha ndaj pacollit*
> 
> Partit e medha jan munduar me cdo kusht qe pacollit te mos ja japin rastin te deshmohet, sepse kan besuar se nese i jepet rasti qe te deshmohet pacollit, kan per ti humbur zgjedhjet ne te ardhmen, keshtu qe ne cdo zgjedhje ia kan vjedhur votat dhe kan shpifur me ndihmen e mjeteve te informimit kunder pacollit.




Perveq tjera do te vije dita kur do ta kuptojne shqiptaret se ka qen merit vendimtare e Pacollit heshtja e rusis ndaj nderhyrjes se NATOS ne kosove ne nje kohe kur Pacolli kishte miqesi te fort me Boris Jelsingin .


Nuk ka shanse Behgjeti me qen pro Ruse Behgjeti esht atdhetar i madhe po ashtu Behgjeti nuk ka me aktivitet Biznesore ne Rusi esht perndjekur nga Putini

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Duhen te gjithe..., edhe pylli ka gjith'fare pemesh dhe kafshesh..., si i thone; " Nuk ka pyll pa derra", pra edhe ata filoruset duhen, i duhen politikes dhe se ardhmes se Kosoves, pse nuk eshte vetem luft e ardhmja por edhe dipllomaci!

----------

